# Barcode



## zotos (4 Juli 2004)

Hallo werte Kollegen,
ich möchte aus Windoof heraus Barcode drucken. Am liebsten EAN-Code eine TTF würde mir reichen leider wollen die anbieter die ich gefunden habe zuviel geld dafür. Kennt jemand von euch eine Freeware oder LowBudget Version?

Gruß
ZoToS


----------



## Ralle (5 Juli 2004)

Es gibt Komponenten für Delphi (sicher auch für andere Hochsprachen),
die kann man in eigene Programme einbinden. Je nach Anforderungen gibt es auch Freeware (Suchlauf bei Google). Die Frage ist, wie du die Daten übergeben willst, über Editor eintippen, Textdatei, S7-MPI ?).
Konkrete Komponenten kann ich dir jetzt aus dem Hut nicht nennen. ich hab mal eine für Delphi gekauft (ca200,- DM damals).
Wenn du nichts im Netz findest, bitte Nachricht an mich.

Gruß Ralle !


----------



## Jochen Kühner (5 Juli 2004)

*schriftarten...*

es gibt doch barcode schriftarten!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (5 Juli 2004)

*infos:*

http://www.barcode-1.net/pub/russadam/fonts.html


----------



## zotos (6 Juli 2004)

Ich habe mich mit den Barcode schriftarten beschäftigt. Das meinte ich übrigens mit TTF leider wollen die nicht so wie ich will   

Ich habe einen EAN-Code mit dem Scaner eingelesen und zwar in eine EAN-TTF Leider sieht das bild (die Striche) nicht gleich aus. Größter Unterschied ist das die Trennstriche Fehlen die rechts, links und in der mitte zu finden sind.

Hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit den Schriftarten :?: 

Gruß
ZoToS


----------



## Ralle (7 Juli 2004)

Versuche es mal hier:

http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Business/Misc__Applications/Cool_Barcode.html

Wenn du kein komplettes Programm benutzen willst, kannst du auch nach einem ActivX-Control suchen und das dann in Excel oder Word einbinden.

Gruß Ralle!


----------



## zotos (10 Juli 2004)

Ein Teilerfolg.

Ich habees geschafft, dank dem link von Ralle, einen Barcode zu drucken den mein scaner auch lesen kann.

Danke!
für euere Antworten

Gruß
ZoToS


----------

